# Can someone advise if I am converting?



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been feeling a bit jittery, especially after taking my Synthroid. These are my latest labs primary ran because he thought FT3 might be too high.

TSH 0.017 (0.45-4.5)
FT3 2.9 (2.0-4.4)
FT4 1.32 (0.82-1.77)

My TSH has fallen even more since last labs. I am feeling 'off'... But conversely, I'm feeling better on the increased Cytomel (10mcg). Synthroid remains at 100mcg, per Endo.

Am I converting? 
And also... If I lower Synthroid to my 88s... Will my TSH come up slightly? I feel it's contributing to my problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

You are on Cytomel so no need to convert. However, your FT3 is low indicating that you need a small bump up on the Cytomel. I would suggest adding 2.5 mcgs. as per your doctor for a total of 12.5 mcgs., wait 8 weeks and re-lab the FT3.

TSH is no longer relevant nor is the FT4 because FT4 is naturally lower when taking exogenous T3. I do feel that your Synthroid should be lowered to 88 mcgs. "if" you are bumped up on the Cytomel as per your doctor!

Please read the above links. You are lucky you found a doctor to Rx Cytomel so I know you don't want to mess this up!

Hugs,


----------



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andros! Actually, it was my old primary who prescribed Cytomel&#8230; Endo doesn't believe in it, but is "allowing" it til I run out of pills. :|

He wants me to cut out my Cytomel, he told me today when he called. I don't want to!! I feel I need a BUMP, not a decrease.

He says my TSH is dangerously low right now and I am "in trouble" and is basically blaming the Cytomel.

I don't know what to do, except find a new doctor.

I am having trouble sleeping, palps still, and anxiety.

Can I try stopping ALL medicine for a day or two, and restarting a bit lower?

I am at a loss and feel no one is listening


----------



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh also&#8230; how rapidly/much will T4 fall if I cut out Synthroid for a bit and then restart lower?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Please please read the links I have provided for you! And see your old doctor. Please!


----------



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

Andros said:


> Please please read the links I have provided for you! And see your old doctor. Please!


Oh I am sorry! I have read those&#8230; unfortunately, my brain just doesn't compute all this info  I am still so lost. I think a lot of it has to do with my anxiety for the situation.

From what I DO understand though&#8230; my TSH is not exceptionally dangerous? This doc has me convinced I'm going to keel over.

Also, can't go back to primary, as my new insurance doesn't cover. 

I am meeting with a new doctor tomorrow who prescribes Armour tho


----------



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

Hurray! New doctor is allowing me to play with my meds&#8230; she says, dose on how you're feeling. What a concept!! lol

She says she cares about my FT3 and FT4. We are also going to test Reverse T3!

And she reassured me suppressed TSH will not kill me (but advised me to watch calcium intake for osteoporosis -- of course, 4 hours or more from meds). She says stay on beta blocker because likely what is happening is thyroid is sputtering and releasing too many hormones into my body at once. Just take beta blocker when I need it she says.

I see her again in a month&#8230; for now, we are reducing Synthroid and upping Cytomel. Depending on how I feel in a month, maybe switching to natural/Armour.

Woo hoo!!!

Does anyone know&#8230; am I safe to exercise again? Even on cytomel?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Great news! I would hold off on exercise for now though, until you're done playing with the meds and stabilized. Why put more stress on your heart when you don't have to?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You have found a good doctor! This is the way it should be; less T4. Good! Very good!!! I am glad she is doing the rT3 as the T4 you are taking could simply be converting to rT3 and that also would cause a patient to NOT feel so good!

Hugs,


----------

